# Georg Philipp Telemann: TWV42 - Chamber music for 2 instruments with basso continuo



## smoledman (Feb 6, 2012)

Love this work. I listened to it first in 2002 obsessively for like a year. Then I forgot about it and started listening again a few days ago. It's perfect baroque.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Telemann is a great composer in history. Glad you found a jewel!


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

TWV42 are a set of Trio sonatas, aren't they? Yes, I like them a lot.

I think his orchestral suites, such as his Suite for flute, strings & continuo in A minor, TWV 55:a2, are where he really shines.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

Weston said:


> TWV42 are a set of Trio sonatas, aren't they?


Not really a "set" as such. There's over 160 trio sonatas catalogued together as TWV 42, but they're from various sources and not conceived as a single entity.

I like Telemann.


----------



## Heliogabo (Dec 29, 2014)

I just discovered (thanks spotify) an album of trio sonatas TWV 42 that is absolutely marvelous, Fabio Biondi with ensemble concordia. Ordered it inmediately. Telemann lovers should check it out.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

You might also want to check out Scherzi melodichi which is also part of TWV 42.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Johnnie Burgess said:


> You might also want to check out Scherzi melodichi which is also part of TWV 42.


I agree with you :tiphat:


----------

